# strawberry roans



## Relic (Oct 30, 2008)

l thought l bought a red roan because thats what it said on her paperwork but am now told thats not correct she is in fact a strawberry roan...anyone have a strawberry roan l could have a look at??


----------



## Jill (Oct 30, 2008)

I think a strawberry roan IS a red roan


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 30, 2008)

Strawberry roan is a red roan (a sorrel/chestnut based roan)

Here's a real vivid red roan/strawberry roan:

strawberry roan

another

body shot of horse above

Compared to a bay roan who have a darker tone:

bay

bay colt


----------



## Kendra (Oct 30, 2008)

Probably, they mean the same colour, though I've seen strawberry roan used to describe a bay roan as well.

Our red roan filly we lost this summer:






Bay roan filly we sold last year:


----------



## minih (Oct 30, 2008)

Here is a picture of our new girl Honey, she is a strawberry roan---






show pic

fluffy pic


----------



## Relic (Oct 30, 2008)

Thankyou and very nice filly...here's mine unclipped as of last week. So if they all fall under red roan do people just call them strawberry roan because they are a lighter shade...


----------



## Leeana (Oct 30, 2008)

I have one, she is a Little King Supreme Dream daughter,











Then, my fathers TN Walking Horse filly is a red roan too...

(My barn helper riding)


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 30, 2008)

Do you have more pics of your mare?

Reason I ask is the mare I just bought this year is registered as a red roan, but do believe she is a silver bay roan


----------



## Jill (Oct 30, 2008)

This is my first homebred foal, Skipper. He showed very well when we took him out. He is a red roan but a SABINO roan... just as a point of interest


----------



## yellerroseintx (Oct 30, 2008)

I always thought a true roan has darker points at legs and head and a darker mane and tail....could your mare be a sabino? That is my favorite color..here is my sabino who some called a strawberry roan


----------



## Jill (Oct 30, 2008)

Lucky-C, your mare is for sure a silver bay roan and not a red roan


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 30, 2008)

i used to havea red roan/strawberry roan pinto mare


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 30, 2008)

I love roans!



My only true roan is black though.

But I do have a chestnut varnish roan


----------



## Candice (Nov 2, 2008)

Interesting post. I have a little "Roan" mare according to her papers, but she is lacking the dark points. I am not overly familiar with the Sabino color I have wondered what color this mare really is. I was even wondering if she were a rose gray. I have little doubt now that she is a Sabino as she does have lots of "chrome" and her bottom lip is white. This is a photo of her the night before she lost her foal this year.

Is she a Sabino??


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Nov 3, 2008)

Candice, your mare is a sabino. Most heavily roaned sabinos are registered as roans, even though they are not truly a roan. I have two sabinos on my website with heavy roaning. Jandts Cheeri Deeri on the mares page is mostly white during the summer, but she gets a lot more red hairs during the winter. Redrock Incognito is on my stallions page and he is mostly red all the time.


----------



## Candice (Nov 3, 2008)

Thankyou Stephanie. After reading this post and seeing the photos I was fairly certain. During the winter she's pretty dark. In the spring when I clip her she looks like a palomino.


----------



## ClickMini (Nov 3, 2008)

I have LOTS of roans, but this is my only Strawberry (Red) Roan. I think she is so pretty!











This is what she looks like in the spring after she has shed her red guard hairs. I think she is extra cute!!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 4, 2008)

That is a lovely mare ! I have 3 roans, the first is a bay roan, then a liver chestnut roan (the first mares daughter) and a red roan (red dun I believe) who is a daughter of the second mare. Roan seems to be a VERY dominant gene and altho I love them 3 is quite enough



.


----------



## Shari (Nov 5, 2008)

This was my son's "Silver Bay roan" Shetland pony mare back when. Like all roans..she was a color changer.






I love all Roans! But you do not seen them very often. Nice looking mini's everyone!


----------



## stormy (Nov 6, 2008)

I was taught that Strawberry Roans are roaned chestnuts or sorrels and red roans are roaned bays.


----------

